# Diffuser un film sur deux Apple TV



## jbwawa (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, je souhaite savoir s’il est possible de diffuser un film sur deux Apple TV depuis iOS ou encore MacOS.

la première connectée a un vidéo projecteur encastré dans un plafond

la seconde connectée a une chaîne hifi stéréo pour diffuser le son

avant, j’avais un câble hdmi de 10m qui courait dans le faux plafond Mais mon jeune fils a arraché la fiche... c’est cuit pour en tirer un autre, il faut passer par du sans fil mais j’ai peur des décalages de son/image.

merci pour votre aide à tous


----------



## RubenF (10 Avril 2020)

Je pense qu'avec AirPlay 2 c'est possible, après au niveau de la perte.. Je ne suis pas convaincu.


----------



## Oizo (10 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Inutile dans ce cas de diffuser le film sur les deux Apple TV, si c'est uniquement pour récupérer le son sur l'un des deux.

Sur ton Apple TV principal, tu vas dans les réglages, dans les paramètres de son, et tu indiques que tu veux le son sur ton deuxième Apple TV qui va apparaître dans la liste des périphériques. Ainsi tu envoies ton film vers ton Apple TV principal, et c'est lui qui se charge d'envoyer le son vers le deuxième.


----------

